# Welcome me....... NOW ;)



## Jakey (3/3/15)

so impulsivity got the better of me..... and.... ya.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (3/3/15)

That looks very familiar @Philip Dunkley ?


----------



## Jakey (3/3/15)

nah, its the dude copied his design lmao


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/3/15)

Partly, part old Reo and part new Reo. Have a new secret project

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Awesome! Most welcome to Reoville. @johan should be around shortly to award your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy, looking forward to hear your impressions after you have spent some time with your Reo. Happy vaping.


----------



## Jakey (3/3/15)

hating it  miss my ego.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (3/3/15)

Found this last night, might go back

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (3/3/15)

Congrats, that's a fine looking Reo .


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (3/3/15)

welcome, you gonna love it


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

Welcome @Jakey - looking forward to your satisfying Reo experience/comments. Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (3/3/15)

awwwww yissssssssss. thanks to all. lifes good in reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/15)

Great stuff @Jakey. Wishing you well!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Suddenly Reoville is expanding, glad to see things getting lively here. @ jakey do yourself a flavor (pun intended) REGISTER for the taste box and see what really works for you. It will be an experience you wont soon forget.

Oh and just a careful and friendly warning..... Those other mods you have. Well they are going to be collecting dust once you move into Reoville.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (3/3/15)

so every1 says. im on that taste box list. lets see when that happens. first impressions. super easy, might need to drop my nic levels. flavours are intensified. vape is smoother. still gonna take plenty of getting used to i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Jakey said:


> so every1 says. im on that taste box list. lets see when that happens. first impressions. super easy, might need to drop my nic levels. flavours are intensified. vape is smoother. still gonna take plenty of getting used to i guess.


Drop.the Nic levels just a tad, prepare for a very smooth ride and an assault on your tastebuds ... And i see a @Silver slipping in sometime.soon too.

The first real tank i got was the Mini Nautilus... After the Reo with RM2 i tried the Nautilus again... I sold the Nautilus as it was not working for me anymore ! I sold all my other gear as a matter of fact... Only Reo in my house now.. 2 to be exact ... And then a mini will come later 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

